# Some Pics from last year



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I posted these on CT, so I thought I would add them here too.





























Ignore the date on the camera, it was before my kid fixed it for me.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*For the right reasons, I hate looking at your work.*
*Haven't done copper DWV since I did commercial.*
*I miss working a job thats been priced right and uses quality material.*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I like how you came up behind the washer box then teed and 90ed out for the actual hook up. Nice work.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I like how you came up behind the washer box then teed and 90ed out for the actual hook up. Nice work.


There is air chambers on the WMOB, you can see the caps just above the box if you look, I blew it and cut the tees a 1/4" too high.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> There is air chambers on the WMOB, you can see the caps just above the box if you look, I blew it and cut the tees a 1/4" too high.


I saw those air chambers.


----------



## gtpipemaster97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Isn't it illegal to lay a san T on it's back in a drain application ? It wouldn't fly out here in the bayarea anyway. Nice work though, seldom do you see a plumber who takes pride in there work!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

gtpipemaster97 said:


> Isn't it illegal to lay a san T on it's back in a drain application ? It wouldn't fly out here in the bayarea anyway. Nice work though, seldom do you see a plumber who takes pride in there work!


Where do you see a santee on it's back? The only ones I see look like vents.

Nice job, I've never seen a new copper DWV rough before. What's with the water lines continuing upward past the sink rough?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Those tee's are vents for sure.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

gtpipemaster97 said:


> Isn't it illegal to lay a san T on it's back in a drain application ? It wouldn't fly out here in the bayarea anyway. Nice work though, seldom do you see a plumber who takes pride in there work!


Not if it's used as a vent take off only, no drain can connect to to upper end. Allowed here.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Where do you see a santee on it's back? The only ones I see look like vents.
> 
> Nice job, I've never seen a new copper DWV rough before. What's with the water lines continuing upward past the sink rough?


Those are air chambers, they are required by code here.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

flat ventin' the heck out of that 2" FD. . That illegal as heck here.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> flat ventin' the heck out of that 2" FD. . That illegal as heck here.


It is on a 22½ degree angle above the waste, that is legal here.


----------



## plumber Deuce (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great, we are not required to have air chambers here, and we have to use long turns from horizontal to vertical on vents untill six inches above flood rim.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

AWSOME PHOTO'S KILLER!!! Who did the plumbing?:laughing::laughing: Just kidding that's sweeeeeet.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> flat ventin' the heck out of that 2" FD. . That illegal as heck here.


You can even tell its rolled on an angle.... Legal here as well.

Good Job KTS! Looks clean!!


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

other than the swing joint by the cast stack looks good


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's wrong with that?


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice work! Do you see companies going to the propress system where your from?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not if it's used as a vent take off only, no drain can connect to to upper end. Allowed here.


Not allowed in Phoenix area but sure would come in handy some times. Nice looking job!


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

thats a nice job! It looks like you have one blue waterline stud protector when the rest are red(thats unacceptable). Just kidding. maybe a couple CO's would be nice but other that those two HUGE deficiencies, I think everything looks perfect.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

rex said:


> other than the swing joint by the cast stack looks good


I love swing joints. The less fittings to get from point A to point B, the better, from a purely functional point of view.:thumbup:


----------

